# Pipe Bursting Fernco



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.s1eonline.com/buy-now/fl...erback-xl-4-clay-to-plastic-flexible-coupling

anyone else see these?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Use those all the time, well, clay to cast mostly, but same concept. In fact I just did 7 repairs on the same job, the sparkies were digging their trench to bring in the fiber for a data center, 5' wide 9' deep 1000' long, they hit about 20 clay pipes, only 7 were live, they also drilled a water main, luckily it was down stream of the box, unfortunately the box got burried and we have to dig it out to get it off. Muddy day.

But yes, I use those, and yes they work. Just bed your pipe correctly.


----------

